# DISH rips DIRECTV in you tube video



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

*Dish posted a professionally done video comparing DISH and DIRECTV. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/DishSTUDIO
The video is a sleazy attempt to focus on a few areas and ignore the wider picture*
There is no mention of SUnday Ticket, cost to add external drive, MRV, 14 day epg vs 9 day , media share and other great DIRECTV features.


----------



## burtom (Sep 13, 2007)

Why would there be? This is a commercial developed by Dish not an independent evaluation. Does DirecTV make commercials and point out that Dish has more National and Premium HD channels or that the 722K is arguably a better STB than the HR23?


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

It just good marketing, focusing on the Dish Advantages. I had to agree that E* was better on most of the features they mentioned. And they mainly pertain to their DVR. Of course D* could create a similar video focusing on items that they are better at, mainly sports programing. Things like NFLST, MLB EI, Mix channels, Score Guide, TV Apps and special sporting events like the Masters.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Well, I do see a flaw in this, but I would expect it to be biased.

Example: DirecTV does not have a "live button". All I do is hit "exit" and I am back on live picture. Same thing, different method.

Thats just one of a few I saw. I know that the Dish receivers are faster, but I still like DirecTV better.

Being the DirecTV fanboy that I am, I have to say DirecTV is where it's at.

What I would like to see is DirecTV *not *posting a rebuttal on this.


----------



## mishawaka (Sep 11, 2007)

dvrblogger said:


> MRV


what's the scoop with this?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Like any "good ad", this one focuses on where Dish seems to have an advantage, while slightly misrepresenting DirecTV. [well DUH]
Guide speed is a valid point, though a bit dated.
No mention of doupleplay.
Seems they don't know about the 30sec skip/slip option,
Their jump back is 10 sec and DirecTV is 6 sec.
These are just a few that come to mind, but hey it's their ad and of course it will be slanted in their favor, though their "score" is wrong.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

barryb said:


> Well, I do see a flaw in this, but I would expect it to be biased.
> 
> Example: DirecTV does not have a "live button". All I do is hit "exit" and I am back on live picture. Same thing, different method.
> 
> ...


I think they are referring to this scenario. If you are watching a live program and rewind to go back to something, like to show it to your spouse. You watch it, then want to go back to live.

With E*, you press the live button and you're back to live programming.

With D* you have to press and hold the skip button to jump to the next tick. And to get to live programming, you may have to do this several times.

Not a big deal, I had a live button with cable and it came in handy sometimes.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RACJ2 said:


> I think they are referring to this scenario. If you are watching a live program and rewind to go back to something, like to show it to your spouse. You watch it, then want to go back to live.
> 
> With E*, you press the live button and you're back to live programming.
> 
> ...


Yeah, for me it's "such a pain" to hold the button down for a few sec.
[again] a good ad will be slanted on features "your product" does better while not referring to features "they do" better.
I just keep remembering how not that long ago, it seemed every truck maker claimed they had the best selling/longest lasting truck in the market.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

dvrblogger said:


> *...The video is a sleazy attempt to focus on a few areas and ignore the wider picture*...


Damn that Dish! Producing a video that shows themselves in a good light -- it's sleazy, I tell you, sleazy!


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Nick said:


> Damn that Dish! Producing a video that shows themselves in a good light -- it's sleazy, I tell you, sleazy!


:lol:


----------



## erosroadie (Jan 9, 2007)

Nick said:


> Damn that Dish! Producing a video that shows themselves in a good light -- it's sleazy, I tell you, sleazy!


My unscientific memory recalls that both E* and D* have been trashing cable for years, but never went after each other until very recently. Why the change? Are both growing at the expense of cable? My guess is, YES. Is one growing at the expense of the other? I believe D* is growing faster than E*, and may even be taking more E* customers away than the other way around.

This isn't a Commercial, it's an Infomercial. Major difference is that I have to scroll ahead 7 minutes instead of 30 seconds. Guess I'll have to hold down the Skip button a little longer...:eek2:


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I just hope that DirecTV does not respond....


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Doesn't seem too far off to me. DirecTV isn't going to have a rebuttal... What could they say? DirecTV has more sports? Yep they do. That's the only reason I have DirecTV.

I don't see how any non-biased person could use any of the HR2x receivers and the 722k and think the HR2x boxes are even close. When it comes to hardware I think DirecTV stinks it up. If you have never used a Dish Network DVR you have no idea what you're missing.

DirecTV has me held hostage with Sunday Ticket but if the recent apparent price increase is real they may have finally convinced me that the NFL isn't worth it.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Yep, all the things that Dish showed their DVR's do better, no argument. But as you'd expect they don't show the things the DirecTV box can do that the Dish DVR's don't do, that's to be expected.


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

Yeah, my HR20 can make a ton of hard drive noise and the DVR I had from Dish was silent.


----------



## mishawaka (Sep 11, 2007)

BKC said:


> Yeah, my HR20 can make a ton of hard drive noise and the DVR I had from Dish was silent.


my hr20 is annoyingly loud


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

RAD said:


> Yep, all the things that Dish showed their DVR's do better, no argument. But as you'd expect they don't show the things the DirecTV box can do that the Dish DVR's don't do, that's to be expected.


Not trying to argue but what does a DirecTV box do that Dish DVR doesn't?

I do like the SWM setup - that's cool... But what else is there?

I'm sure I'm forgetting something.... I can come up with a nice list of things I gave up when I moved from a Dish 622 to the HR boxes but I can't remember gaining anything other than SWM. (And Sunday Ticket!)

Maybe the new boxes from DirecTV will improve things....


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Mike Greer said:


> Not trying to argue but what does a DirecTV box do that Dish DVR doesn't?
> 
> I do like the SWM setup - that's cool... But what else is there?
> 
> ...


Top of my head:

- Media Share, and when used with PlayOn software on a PC access to a bunch of internet streaming sites, including NetFlix.
- The Weather Channel "Locals on the 8's" with your local weather. Also including warning norification for alerts for your zip code.
- DirecTV2PC, view recorded content via your network on a PC.
- One button push to set up a series link recording.
- All your local ATSC/OTA channels, including subchannels, intergrated in the guide witout the need to have local channels.
- TVApps


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

RAD said:


> Top of my head:
> 
> - Media Share, and when used with PlayOn software on a PC access to a bunch of internet streaming sites, including NetFlix.
> - The Weather Channel "Locals on the 8's" with your local weather. Also including warning norification for alerts for your zip code.
> ...


Fair enough - I guess I just don't use these or put them high on the list of what matters to me.

I did/have tried to use DirecTV2PC and Media Share but don't have much use for them.

The speed, 4 streams, IR and RF are at the top of my list of things that matter.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Mike Greer said:


> Fair enough - I guess I just don't use these or put them high on the list of what matters to me.
> 
> I did/have tried to use DirecTV2PC and Media Share but don't have much use for them.
> 
> The speed, 4 streams, IR and RF are at the top of my list of things that matter.


Agreed, everyone has their own idea of what's important. Example, the Dish 'speed' test where they scroll through the guide, I don't scroll through the guide that way, I page through it, what Dish showed to me is useless, I couldn't read what was on the channel before it moved to the next.

The fours streams also is nice but you need a 722K to do that, other Dish STB's only did three, two DBS and one OTA. And the four streams works only if you have access to OTA channels and your programming needs. Want two concurrent OTA and two concurrent DBS your fine, doesn't help if you need three concurrent DBS or don't have OTA access. Again, that something that some folks want, others say it doesn't do anything for them.

For me, MediaShare on it's own is nice, easy to pull up pictures on the TV without having to us some other hardware device. Where I really like it is when I added PlayOn to a PC, lots of times nothing on that interested us, fire up MediaShare/PlayOn and watch something from Hulu or my NetFlix queue.

On thing I like about what DirecTV's been doing when they add new features/functions, all the HD DVR's get the new function, no need to go out and get a new STB becuase it's implemented only on the latest model.


----------



## Big Dawg 23 (Oct 14, 2008)

They, like all good ads leave out things that will show they do compare.

1. Jump to live time is much simpler than they claim.
2. Jump to a different day on the guide to me is as easy as it comes. 
3. Dish Network also lived in the future prior to there mass launch of HD. Lets see how things go at the end 2010.

Things that dont effect me.
1. I can get one OTA at my house so I am screwed either way.
2. The PIP feature. Why because I like the Double play feature better.

Now things they of course didn't mention are the channels Directv does have that they don't. Also no mention of increasing subscribers versus losing them. No mention of a program guide comparison on the number of days.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> Not trying to argue but what does a DirecTV box do that Dish DVR doesn't?
> 
> I do like the SWM setup - that's cool... But what else is there?
> 
> ...


Actually it is funny that you mention SWM. Dish has had SD & HD DVRs that can feed both tuners off of one wire longer. DishPro Plus I believe they call it.

I'll go one step further and say that I loathe the cable and the DirecTV and the Dish Adverts. Excluding the one they were running where they were singing... We Dish you a Merry Christmas. At least they aren't afraid to say Christmas.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

TBoneit said:


> Actually it is funny that you mention SWM. Dish has had SD & HD DVRs that can feed both tuners off of one wire longer. DishPro Plus I believe they call it.
> 
> I'll go one step further and say that I loathe the cable and the DirecTV and the Dish Adverts. Excluding the one they were running where they were singing... We Dish you a Merry Christmas. At least they aren't afraid to say Christmas.


You are correct on DishProPlus but SWM goes a step further... It works with RG59 - meaning a lot of houses pre-wired for cable can use what is already running through the walls.

SWM is not a huge deal compared to DPP from Dish but it does a some advantages.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

RACJ2 said:


> I think they are referring to this scenario. If you are watching a live program and rewind to go back to something, like to show it to your spouse. You watch it, then want to go back to live.
> 
> With E*, you press the live button and you're back to live programming.
> 
> ...


Uh, no.

If you are watching within the buffer (as Live TV means nothing if you are not), you just press and hold down the skip button. It goes right to the end. Skip to tick requires going into FF mode them hitting the skip button once for each tick.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Mike Greer said:


> You are correct on DishProPlus but SWM goes a step further... It works with RG59 - meaning a lot of houses pre-wired for cable can use what is already running through the walls.
> 
> SWM is not a huge deal compared to DPP from Dish but it does a some advantages.


Although the dish DPP system has a distinct advantage over the DirecTV SWM design in that it will accommodate older legacy receivers as well as allow the more modern single wire operation for their two tuner DVRs which are DPP capable.

Whereas DirecTV's legacy receivers will not work at all in a SWiM LNB environment or mostly requires a rather cumbersome signal splitting arrangement of the down leads from a legacy LNB between a SWM module and a legacy multiline multiswitch.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

RAD said:


> - The Weather Channel "Locals on the 8's" with your local weather. Also including warning norification for alerts for your zip code.


Dish has that, as an interactive option, but no alerts.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

If I was DISH I’d be doing all I can before the onslaught of HD is added by DIRECTV. Let DISH launch all the videos they want. DIRECTV is too busy launching satellites.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

coldsteel said:


> Dish has that, as an interactive option, but no alerts.


But it's not like DirecTV, when TWC goes to the "Locals on the 8's" you don't do anything, your local weather info pops up and replaces the national info.


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

mishawaka said:


> BKC said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, my HR20 can make a ton of hard drive noise and the DVR I had from Dish was silent.
> ...


I'm this close----><---- to putting a new hard drive in mine I'm so tired of it.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

BKC said:


> I'm this close----><---- to putting a new hard drive in mine I'm so tired of it.


So why don't you call, say it's broken (won't power on or something like that), and get a replacement?


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

RAD said:


> So why don't you call, say it's broken (won't power on or something like that), and get a replacement?


Because this receiver has actually worked for two years. The first month I had three receivers before one worked and I kind of hate the thoughts of going through that again. This one is black and I like that color. And I could also put in a bigger hard drive.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

BKC said:


> Because this receiver has actually worked for two years. The first month I had three receivers before one worked and I kind of hate the thoughts of going through that again. This one is black and I like that color. And I could also put in a bigger hard drive.


OK, but remember unless you own the DVR you're breaking the lease agreement by replacing the drive.


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

RAD said:


> OK, but remember unless you own the DVR you're breaking the lease agreement by replacing the drive.


Oh no!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Anyone else find it odd that Dish is touting all their technical prowess by producing a video on YouTube that's not in HD and is letterboxed AND pillarboxed? :scratchin


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Props to Dish for 4-tuner recording capability, PIP, P next to P, and the web management interface that offers the ability to remotely delete older recordings and resolve conflicts. (FiOS and Cablevision in my area offer comparable remote management as well).

Otherwise, the rest of the video seemed to be a bunch of marketing spin, especially the _implied_ "unique" ability to watch two games by pausing one and switching to the other.


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> DirecTV has me held hostage with Sunday Ticket


Hahaha... me too.


----------



## ans2004 (Oct 28, 2008)

they started going after each others throats hardcore after directv launched that first batch of hd channels in sept. of 2007. cable customers can thank directv for this, because it lite a fire under the cable companies asses to launch more hd. dish can say they have more right now, but this year directv will pass them easy in the hd count. dish customers have to remember that dish took away voom hd on them too. 15 channels gone in a few days. i have a hr-23 hd dvr and i have no problems with it. i find it easy to use and it isn't noisey. dishes dvrs may have a few perks, but at least we don't have tivo suing us for patent violations. we have nfl sunday ticket, they don't, we have mlb network, they don't. cheaper my ass, after all the hidden fees and taxes they are almost the same. what do you get with the cheaper dish packages, shopping channels, religious channels, music channels, infomercial channels, oh ya dish your the best, lol.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

dvrblogger said:


> *dish posted a professionally done video comparing dish and directv.
> http://www.youtube.com/user/dishstudio
> the video is a sleazy attempt to focus on a few areas and ignore the wider picture*
> there is no mention of sunday ticket, cost to add external drive, mrv, 14 day epg vs 9 day , media share and other great directv features.


also direct tv has meny rsn's hd 24/7 with more room for rsn hd over flows.

Dish does not have any rsn hd 24/7.


----------



## bdcottle (Mar 28, 2008)

I’m really surprised that they didn’t mention that the Dish guide is HD and the Direct guide is still uprezzsed SD. Not to mention the 50 series limit.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Watching D* subs frothing over a Dish YouTube video is amusing as hell! :lol:


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Nick said:


> Watching D* subs frothing over a Dish YouTube video is amusing as hell! :lol:


It's almost as much fun as watching Dish subs whenever another one of their satellites fails . . . !rolling


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It could be worse. I've seen a TWC commercial that made it sound Roadrunner was faster than DSL because the cable is thicker. I have to say though, when the inlaws had a Dish DVR, I hated it. I found it complicated and confusing, and I've used TWC DVRs, Directv Tivo, HR20 and have years of computer knowledge. Of course a lot may have changed since then.

I must admit though, I like their remote management better. I'd like to be able to check free space and conflicts when I'm away. But right now, I just go through before I leave. I don't think I've ever not been home for more than 2 weeks.


----------



## Jotas (Jan 5, 2006)

A lot of the features they mention are indeed there for D*, just not as fancy as Dish. The other nice feature which they didn't touch on and not sure if the Dish DVR receiver does this, is the ability to watch recorded content off that one DVR in another room with just a high def dish receiver.

The iPhone app, D* has, but you can't manage your current recordings which would be a nice touch. A little over blown, Dish does things just a little better. Except for that PIP, that would be a bad ass feature to have side by side vs, flipping back and forth with double play.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

*D12*
Enough said. If you have HD equipment, and you aren't getting 200+ HD channels, you'll be missing out. Period.


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

I just saw a response to this on D* today. They mentioned they don't charge for what E* does, like suspending your account or downgrading.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

ChrisPC said:


> I just saw a response to this on D* today. They mentioned they don't charge for what E* does, like suspending your account or downgrading.


I saw that right around dinner time, the video looked amazingly the same, but with a lot of what you gets with DiSH (or not with DirecTV, extra fees). It is funny they are battling one another really, it adds to the competition. I hope they continue to compete, this is fun to watch!


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Mac vs PC, anyone?


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Steve said:


> Props to Dish for 4-tuner recording capability, PIP, P next to P, and the web management interface that offers the ability to remotely delete older recordings and resolve conflicts. (FiOS and Cablevision in my area offer comparable remote management as well).
> 
> Otherwise, the rest of the video seemed to be a bunch of marketing spin, especially the _implied_ "unique" ability to watch two games by pausing one and switching to the other.


When I watched the dish video, I noticed the PiP thing but that's never really interested me. The picture next to picture option I thought was pretty bad ass but I wouldn't use it (I don't watch sports).

I don't know about DirecTVs capabilities regarding recording off the sat tuners and/or the OTA tuners but I imagine DirecTV has a 2 tuner limit no matter the source, so that is a great feature. (I don't use OTA but like the side-by-side, I think it's awesome).

The Web management option is what really blew me away. Out of all the features and stuff dish touted, I hope DirecTV has the ability to implement this in the somewhat near future. It'd be great to be able to resolve conflicts and clear programs on my dvr's while I'm out of town.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

LameLefty said:


> It's almost as much fun as watching Dish subs whenever another one of their satellites fails . . . !rolling


That was mean but funny as heck lol.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

ChrisPC said:


> I just saw a response to this on D* today. They mentioned they don't charge for what E* does, like suspending your account or downgrading.


On youtube or the D* website?


----------



## corpx (Sep 7, 2009)

BKC said:


> Oh no!


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I found the clip. I think its a bit weak.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

CJTE said:


> The Web management option is what really blew me away. Out of all the features and stuff dish touted, I hope DirecTV has the ability to implement this in the somewhat near future. It'd be great to be able to resolve conflicts and clear programs on my dvr's while I'm out of town.


This was the only part of the Dish video I liked and want to get on DirecTV. The rest was either, meh, or I can do that too. Ok, so you have to do a keyword search for 30skip. Not a big deal, but most DirecTV subscribers don't know about it.

But for Web Management, I see no reason why a software upgrade couldn't do it, especially if they just required an Internet connection to the box. The only thing I can think of that would prevent it is if it uses Slingbox technologies for which Dish holds a patent and DirecTV doesn't have a way around it.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

joshjr said:


> I found the clip. I think its a bit weak.


A bit, yeah. Does any seasoned sat user, DISH or DirecTV, use the up/down arrow button to surf the Guide when the Ch +/- button scrolls a page at a time? I'll concede that for some PIP might be a big deal, but for me I don't want to give up screen real estate when I can just record both games and switch between them and see both in WS HD glory. It's just common sense that you'd tout the awards your DVR has earned, I certainly wouldn't take that away. But for me the point of having a DVR is to record programs on channels I want to watch. I'm in the NY RSN and you have never carried YES (Yankees Entertainment and Sports) Network, doubtful that you ever will. Your choice, but I really can't be with a provider that can't do that. Game over.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

This is terrible!! A company like DirecTV would never resort to such mudslinging regarding the competition....or would they?

Check out http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1488570#post1488570


----------



## Max Mike (Oct 18, 2008)

Mike Greer said:


> Fair enough - I guess I just don't use these or put them high on the list of what matters to me.
> 
> I did/have tried to use DirecTV2PC and Media Share but don't have much use for them.
> 
> The speed, 4 streams, IR and RF are at the top of my list of things that matter.


While it is fair most of those features are so buggy, unreliable, slow, and poorly implemented as to be useless a good deall of the time.

DirecTV2PC and Media Share are buggy as hell and TV apps are just miserably slow. I can switch TV inputs and pull up TV apps faster on my Roku that waiting on my HR-21.

Media Share is so limited and frustrating in use that I went out and bought a Asus OPlay media player and never looked back... Then there is the fact many new TVs and blu-ray players coming out now have much better media sharing features.

Having used both IMO Dish DVRs are hands down better overall.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Max Mike said:


> Having used both IMO Dish DVRs are hands down better overall.


"For the time being", but this may change this year.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

The sporadic performance of my HR22s and the 'throw the remote mood' the HRs put me in are what makes me want something else! I used to have one of those horrible Dish Network 622 receivers and I can tell you there is a lot I don't like about Dish Network but their DVR is a dream to use over the HR22s I have now!

I just saw DirecTV's rebuttal commercial - pretty pathetic - they may as well have just said - Yea, so?

I hope you're right VOS - I'm ready to give up - I just wish there was going to be something new sooner rather than later!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> I hope you're right VOS - I'm ready to give up - I just wish there was going to be something new sooner rather than later!


The Dish line of DVRs has seemed to have had a leg up on DirecTV's. Never used/seen Dish's, but read enough to have an idea.
It didn't help when the H21/22/23 got a slightly less powerful processor than the HR20. Look to see this be addressed in the next model.
My HR21 as never been as fast as my HR20, though I haven't had "throwing fits" with the remote. I don't know if some of this has been due to using RF verses IR mode or what.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I had not watched the video until today. I was with Dish from 1997 until 2004 when the HR10-250 came out. Been with DirecTV since. I had a standard Dish reciever, then a couple of Dishplayers when they first came out in late 99 and a 6000 HD receiver. My in laws had some of the early in house Dish DVRs, the 501 and they were hunks of junk that made teh HR2x look like sparkly diamonds, but it does look like Dish has been busy. I am impressed.

However, as mentioned, there is plenty of marketing BS in the video as well. 

Kind of funny that they have an HD guide, yet they display the same amount of info as DirecTV. WHy not use the resolution to allow 8 lines instead of 6 or go out 3 whole hours.

I will have to say that while I do not scroll the guide like that, plenty of times, when paging, it hangs up on the HR2x. ALso, did you see how fast the show info at the top changed? Pretty much real time with them scrolling through at blazing speeds. THe HR2x takes a second or two per item to show that. Clearly Dish has found some was to optimize their Database that DirecTV has not yet.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Steve said:


> PIP, P next to P,


I would LOVE to have those. I'd give up DD and probably MRV.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm sure D* will get an injunction and have E* take the ads down. 

That being said, I want PIP, faster guides, and ability to record 4 programs. I'm quite jealous on those.


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

Lee L said:


> My in laws had some of the early in house Dish DVRs, the 501 and they were hunks of junk that made teh HR2x look like sparkly diamonds.


That's funny, I had one (501)for years and years and it was great. In fact I still bring it out from time to time and watch some of the old nascar races on it. It worked much better than the HR20 I have now.


----------



## Max Mike (Oct 18, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> "For the time being", but this may change this year.


It may rain gumdrops... I ain't got much hope for either.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

barryb said:


> I just hope that DirecTV does not respond....


DIRECTV will respond after their new HR24 DVR comes out and it will blow away the competition as far as Speed and many other things too numerous to answer such as More HD Content when D12 is deployed fully.

2010 will be The Year for DIRECTV!!! CES showed me that!!! :hurah:


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

So, they had a working HR24 DVR that you could test for speed?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Lee L said:


> So, they had a working HR24 DVR that you could test for speed?


We did not see an HR24.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

This video was the same thing they were running in their booth at CES, in a loop all day.
It was probably specificially produced for CES, but then they decided to get some more traction out of it while they could by putting it up on YT as well...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dishrich said:


> This video was the same thing they were running in their booth at CES, in a loop all day.
> It was probably specificially produced for CES, but then they decided to get some more traction out of it while they could by putting it up on YT as well...


Yeah...I walked by it twice for perhaps 3 minutes each time in 2 days....seems the only real people who stopped to look at it for any length of time that I saw were Dish booth personnel, who obviously got a kick out of it.

No one else I saw over those few minutes seemed to care.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I would LOVE to have those. I'd give up DD and probably MRV.


Your post made me realize that I'd probably trade MRV for 4 tuners. I'd have a lot less need for MRV if I could record 4 channels at once on a particular box.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Steve said:


> Your post made me realize that I'd probably trade MRV for 4 tuners. I'd have a lot less need for MRV if I could record 4 channels at once on a particular box.


If it was 4 DBS tuners maybe but I have too many times were I'd need more then 2 DBS tuners.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RAD said:


> If it was 4 DBS tuners maybe but I have too many times were I'd need more then 2 DBS tuners.


Most of my conflicts are on the network shows and PBS between 8PM and 11PM. I can receive all those DBS or OTA, fortunately, so 2+2 tuners would work well for me.

As you know, the original DBS-only shows on USA, AMC, TNT, FX, et al all repeat, so even if I don't get them the first time they air, they're still on my box for viewing the next day.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Steve said:


> Your post made me realize that I'd probably trade MRV for 4 tuners. I'd have a lot less need for MRV if I could record 4 channels at once on a particular box.


What if the HR24 had 4 Tuners in it Steve, would that excite you enough for you to buy it???


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

richierich said:


> What if the HR24 had 4 Tuners in it Steve, would that excite you enough for you to buy it???


Was already thinking that! :lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Steve said:


> Was already thinking that! :lol:


Isn't it Great when Great Minds Think Alike??? :lol:

That would be Great and it would not surprise me if it is indeed included in the HR24 and I won't comment on it any more than this.

But I will be buying an HR24!!!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

richierich said:


> Isn't it Great when Great Minds Think Alike??? :lol:
> 
> That would be Great and it would not surprise me if it is indeed included in the HR24 and I won't comment on it any more than this.
> 
> But I will be buying an HR24!!!


My guess is the HR24 won't have built-in OTA... they seem to be moving away from that. But it could have 4 DBS tuners via an internal SWM splitter, or if you attach an AM-21, it may be able to record from 2 DBS and 2 OTA tuners at once, like the Dish VIP.

I'm still bitter the HR20's can't record from at least 3 tuners at once. We can do 2 tuners + VOD simultaneously, so why not 2 sat + 1 OTA? It's on the Wish List, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Steve said:


> My guess is the HR24 won't have built-in OTA... they seem to be moving away from that. But it could have 4 DBS tuners via an internal SWM splitter, or if you attach an AM-21, it may be able to record from 2 DBS and 2 OTA tuners at once, like the Dish VIP.


I wouldn't be holding my breath. :nono:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I wouldn't be holding my breath. :nono:


For the HR24? It's rumored to be using the same (or newer) BCM chip that Dish used in the VIP 722, so why not?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Steve said:


> For the HR24? It's rumored to be using the same (or newer) BCM chip that Dish used in the VIP 722, so why not?


Very Good Steve, so Why Not?

Follow the Trail of the Chipset and see what it tells you!!!

Read This: BCM7400

Just an educated Guess.


----------



## carfan87 (Jan 14, 2010)

Richierich did you stop by the Entropic's booth and see the Multiroom Directv DVR? Some have said this could be a pre-production HR24...

http://hd.engadget.com/2010/01/09/a-video-demo-of-rvu-extending-a-directv-dvr-to-another-room/


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

carfan87 said:


> Richierich did you stop by the Entropic's booth and see the Multiroom Directv DVR? Some have said this could be a pre-production HR24...
> 
> hd.engadget.com/2010/01/09/a-video-demo-of-rvu-extending-a-directv-dvr-to-another-room/ (Sorry I don't have enough posts to link it but maybe someone else will be able to)


Yes I did and it is a Futuristic Prototype HMC30 with 5 Tuners, probably the Broadcom BCM7420 Chipset and Serves up to 3 Clients.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> For the HR24? It's rumored to be using the same (or newer) BCM chip that Dish used in the VIP 722, *so why not*?


Some folks don't look good (in) purple. :lol:


carfan87 said:


> Richierich did you stop by the Entropic's booth and see the Multiroom Directv DVR? Some have said this could be a pre-production HR24...
> 
> http://hd.engadget.com/2010/01/09/a-video-demo-of-rvu-extending-a-directv-dvr-to-another-room/


Yeah....we pretty much had to drag Rich out of there with a crow bar...:lol:

Boys and their toys. 

As for the Dish video...I would expect no less from them. After all, they are 2 sats behind in long-term HD capacity of their own (they rent/lease some now), and also are falling behind in hardware overall - their VIP922 has failed to be released after being in prototype mode for over a year now, they have the Tivo lawsuit thing going on...etc....etc....they have their hands full with all sorts of major issues.

So their goofy video problably has given them some self-entertainment solace for the time being.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

Well I must say after watching that video - the guide scroll speed alone is like - wow - not even close.... The dtv box does laggggggggggggg a ton. I just love fast stuff - I wish dtv would get on the ball and make a fast dvr. Online dvr manager looks awesome 2. I like DirecTV - I just wish they had a better box


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sim-X said:


> Well I must say after watching that video - the guide scroll speed alone is like - wow - not even close.... The dtv box does laggggggggggggg a ton. I just love fast stuff - I wish dtv would get on the ball and make a fast dvr. Online dvr manager looks awesome 2. I like DirecTV - I just wish they had a better box


Then again, if a new firmware update comes some time soon, who knows what that might do to change those things.....


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Sim-X said:


> Well I must say after watching that video - the guide scroll speed alone is like - wow - not even close.... The dtv box does laggggggggggggg a ton. I just love fast stuff - I wish dtv would get on the ball and make a fast dvr. Online dvr manager looks awesome 2. I like DirecTV - I just wish they had a better box


If E* really wanted to knock D*, they shoulda chose epg where there were ads just to show how crappy it is. Of course I don't know if E* has them.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

richierich said:


> What if the HR24 had 4 Tuners in it Steve, would that excite you enough for you to buy it???


How about 4 tuners with quad PIP? 



Sim-X said:


> Well I must say after watching that video - the guide scroll speed alone is like - wow - not even close.... The dtv box does laggggggggggggg a ton. I just love fast stuff - I wish dtv would get on the ball and make a fast dvr. Online dvr manager looks awesome 2. I like DirecTV - I just wish they had a better box


But does anyone really scroll through the guide that fast? What reason would you have to? If you use page up/down, and press and release, (not press and hold) its fast enough for me.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Are you kidding? :eek2:

I know many here hate all but DirecTV (especially Dish) and have nothing but love for DirecTV but 'Are falling behind in hardware overall'? Really?

The 622 that has been out for years and was better the day it was released than the HR2x boxes are now. I can only hope that whatever is released next by DirecTV will come close to the 722k from Dish.

I don't feel the love for any of the providers - I know Dish has problems but their DVRs are years ahead of DirecTV... At least for now. Maybe that will change later on this year but I'm not holding my breath.

What I'd like to have myself is the speed, 4 streams, IR/RF remote and ease of use on Dish Network receivers, the On-Demand of Comcast and Sunday Ticket from DirecTV. 

If I had a dollar for every time I've heard 'New firmware around the corner is going to make things better' I could retire today!

As far as the guide speed goes - I only use the guide when I have to - it is difficult to use on the HR boxes so I avoid it myself. The speed of the Dish receivers is apparent EVERYWHERE not just with the guide. You push a button and it responds. No wondering if you need to hit the button again or just wait for the HR to respond.

The video hits very close to home - it is marketing and is slanted toward Dish but I think it is generally closer to truth than what the DirecTV believers want to admit!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Mike Greer said:


> What I'd like to have myself is the speed, 4 streams, IR/RF remote and ease of use on Dish Network receivers, the On-Demand of Comcast and Sunday Ticket from DirecTV.
> 
> As far as the guide speed goes - I only use the guide when I have to - it is difficult to use on the HR boxes so I avoid it myself. The speed of the Dish receivers is apparent EVERYWHERE not just with the guide. You push a button and it responds. No wondering if you need to hit the button again or just wait for the HR to respond.


Well, if the VIP722K uses the Broadcom Chipset, BCM7411, and Directv will probably use that the BCM7400 Chipset in the HR24 and the BCM7410 in the H24, then the Directv DVR will be just as Fast. That has been the downfall of the HR2X Series (overworked CPU) and I think Directv will address that problem with the HR24 DVR.

Then alot of complaints will go away about the Directv DVR being Sluggish to respond to Remote Control, slow Guide, etc. I was not told what Chipset was going to be installed in the HR24 but he did say it was going to upgraded and I believe that it will probably be the BCM7400.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> The video hits very close to home - it is marketing and is slanted toward Dish but I think it is generally closer to truth than what the DirecTV believers want to admit!


I don't think of myself as a "believer", and as I've already posted, they're things Dish does better, but also this video does seem a bit dated as DirecTV has made some changes not shown in this video.
Speed still needs to improve though.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Speed still needs to improve though.


Speed Will Definitely Improve if Directv uses the BCM7420 Chipset in it that the VIP722K is using as we saw a Demonstration of the HMC30 which has one of the BCM7400 Series Chipset in it and it was Lightning Fast.

Probably using the BCM7400 chipset in the HR24.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

TheRatPatrol said:


> How about 4 tuners with quad PIP?
> 
> But does anyone really scroll through the guide that fast? What reason would you have to? If you use page up/down, and press and release, (not press and hold) its fast enough for me.


Of course no one scrolls that fast, but plenty of times I am scrolling nice and slow and it still gets hung.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> I don't think of myself as a "believer", and as I've already posted, they're things Dish does better, but also this video does seem a bit dated as DirecTV has made some changes not shown in this video.
> Speed still needs to improve though.


I agree - and I don't think of you as a "beliver" either!


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

I kinda find this latest round of D* vs E* amusing. When I started with D*, D* had muliple hardware providers (RCA, Sony, Samsung, Hughes..) and it was a great advanage to D* that you could choose a box based on your need/wants for guide (extended), channel changing speed, outputs (even inputs), discrete remote commands...

Well, now D* is all in-house and E* passed them up in many of those ways that the hardware providers used to compete with....


----------



## grafixfreak (Sep 14, 2007)

I have had Directv for over 2 years but have been thinking about switching. Dish seems to be always trying to move forward and trying to appeal to the consumer. I do like my Directv but in my eyes it doesnt seem like much has changed since I first became a customer-ok MRV and a couple things-but I want more HD channels (even a couple new HD channels would be good, i.e. AMC or PBS. They seem to be satisfied with what they already offer. Decisions...decisions...


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

grafixfreak said:


> I have had Directv for over 2 years but have been thinking about switching. Dish seems to be always trying to move forward and trying to appeal to the consumer. I do like my Directv but in my eyes it doesnt seem like much has changed since I first became a customer-ok MRV and a couple things-but I want more HD channels (even a couple new HD channels would be good, i.e. AMC or PBS. They seem to be satisfied with what they already offer. Decisions...decisions...


wait a couple months to see what D12 adds.


----------

